# First twins on the farm



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

Phoebe was due today and I had requested my vacation start today...not thinking about her going early, too many things for my brain to handle...we worried all day because we both worked yesterday so noone was here for 10 hours. Came home last night and thankfully she was fine...went to check on her last night and noticed her breathing was labored...maybe 20 minutes later we had two cute baby dwarf kids. This was Phoebe's second time. Things moved super fast...I kinda expected more than one but was still surprised when those second hooves peaked out...then baby shot out quickly, rear legs first. We a very exciting night for us all. One boy and one girl...everyone doing fine this morning


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Congrats! Glad all are healthy!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Very cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Awesome! We had a similar experience last night. Doe seemed to be in early labor all day, then suddenly 11pm, she shot those kids out like bullets. :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

I would say, One week old and the babies are growing like weeds, but they're not. lol They're little voices are though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They sure are.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Never can get over how tiny the mini breeds are - so darn cute! Quit tempting me!!!!!! My eyesight is so bad I probably wouldn't find them until they were at least 3 months old! Congrats - way to go mom!


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

Our last set of twins. Bucks. White one is Cracker Jack and Dark one is Hotshot. They are about 5 1/2 wks. old now. At exactly 4 wks. I saw Cracker Jack mimicking his daddy. He was standing beside another kid and he was stomping his foot and going Wu Wu Wu Wu like his daddy does when he is trying to get a doe to comply.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Awwwww. Babies! My Nigerian is ready to pop. Now I REALLY can't wait!!!! :-D

Congratulations!


----------



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

i can't believe we're not gonna keep them. still waiting to feel where their horns will be so they can be disbudded. mom and dad are both very small ND so i'm assuming thats why they dont seem to be growing lol


----------

